# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  15 очумелых праздников

## Галина-Z

Всем привет! Здесь я выступлю в необычном жанре, который вряд ли имеет название. «Очумелые праздники» – так в одной самарской желтой газете называлась рубрика, которую мне поручили вести, когда я только-только перешла из культуры в журналистику. Вообще была поставлена задача изобрести что-нибудь развлекательное, причем привязанное к календарю, и я не придумала ничего лучше, чем объединить свой опыт массовика-затейника с окололитературным творчеством. Рубрика выходила раз в неделю, и каждый раз находился какой-нибудь праздник, по поводу проведения которого я выдавала рекомендации из копилки игр для веселых компаний, собранных в разных местах. Все это было задумано шутки ради, хотя, возможно, тут можно и почерпнуть если не идеи, то идейки. Рубрика выдержала 15 выпусков и закрылась, уже не помню почему. Так что очумелых праздников набралось только 15, и куда теперь девать идейки, неизвестно!

----------

Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Леди N (07.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ АВИАЦИИ

ПЕРВЫМ ДЕЛОМ МЫ ИСПОРТИМ САМОЛЕТЫ…

В третье воскресенье августа мы отмечаем День Воздушного флота России, или День авиации. Если у вас нет собственного самолета, то развлекаться придется как обычно – кто во что горазд. 
Вообще почувствовать себя летчиком гораздо сложнее, чем кем бы то ни было: как ни крути, а летать нам все-таки не дано. Максимум, на что можно рассчитывать, собравшись веселой компанией, – это катание на «тарзанке», которое хоть и захватывает дух, но все равно является лишь жалким подобием полета. И все-таки есть одно околоавиационное занятие, дающее возможность любому смертному ощутить себя асом: это самодеятельная бомбардировка окрестностей очумельскими бомбами. 
Самый примитивный, но сильный по впечатлениям способ – сбрасывание с балконов накачанных до предела водой воздушных шариков или бумажных пакетов. Их можно украсить ленточками, цветочками, праздничными приветствиями и пожеланиями всеобщего процветания. В этом случае можно надеяться, что атакуемый прохожий расчувствуется и одарит вас благодарным взглядом, а не побежит жаловаться в милицию.
Более сложных приготовлений требует другой вид праздничной бомбардировки, тезка компьютерной заставки – «Летающие предметы». Понадобится длинная (метров 15-20) прочная леска, один конец которой следует закрепить в окне 4-5 этажа (там как раз вы и расположитесь со своими «бомбами»), а другой – на площадке перед домом, подальше от подъезда. Подготовьте самодельные проволочные крючки и набор предметов, которые, по вашему мнению, прикольно смотрятся сверзнувшимися с неба прямо по кумполу незадачливым соседям: рваные башмаки, дырявые чайники, ржавые тазики и так далее. Теперь – о главном: как только кто-нибудь появится из подъезда, замогильным голосом объявляйте: «Граждане, воздушная тревога!», цепляйте «бомбу» за крючок к леске и пускайте в свободный полет. Если вы дадите себе труд испытать себя в качестве жертвы, то убедитесь: снизу кажется, что чайник летит точно в голову. На самом же деле он движется по совершенно неожиданной для непосвященного траектории и спокойненько приземляется где-нибудь в песочнице. Наблюдать за реакцией мирного населения – уже праздник! Только имейте в виду, то наши люди всегда умели давать отпор любому агрессору.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Istan (09.11.2016), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), елена513 (06.11.2016), Литературная (09.12.2017)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ РАБОТНИКОВ ПОЖАРНОЙ ОХРАНЫ

ТИЛИ-БОМ, ТИЛИ-БОМ, ЗАГОРЕЛСЯ КОШКИН ДОМ!

День работников пожарной охраны был установлен декретом Совета народных комиссаров в 1918 году и долгое время отмечался 17 апреля, но реформы не обошли его стороной: теперь пожарным вменено в обязанность сдвигать заздравные кубки 30 апреля. Если в вашей компании нет пожарных, то, может быть, найдутся хотя бы погорельцы или поджигатели?.. Если так – отлично! Значит, есть повод повеселиться.
Шалить будем, разумеется, со спичками. Для начала удивите друзей фокусом: потрясите у них перед носом спичечным коробком так, чтобы было отчетливо слышно, что он полон, а потом заверните его в платок, сделайте несколько «волшебных пассов» и предложите кому-нибудь развернуть и открыть коробок. Он окажется пустым: Оказывается, спички гремели совсем не в этом коробке, а в том, который спрятан у вас в рукаве. «На второе» устройте веселый розыгрыш: предложите одному из гостей пройти «тест на трезвость». Нужно удержать спичечный коробок, пользуясь при этом только двумя спичками, т.е. подцепить его с двух сторон и приподнять. Затем задание усложняется: испытуемый должен при всем при этом еще и топать ногой. Дав друзьям время полюбоваться его слаженными действиями, подытожьте: «Крайняя степень опьянения. Даже мотоцикл завести не может!» Третье развлечение организуйте после пятой рюмки, не раньше. Объясните трем участникам, что сейчас вы зададите им по одному вопросу, а правильный ответ они должны будут выбрать из четырех предложенных вариантов, записанных на карточке. Первые два раза все идет гладко: вы задаете вопрос – игрок берет у вас карточку и читает правильный ответ. То же самое вы проделываете и со вторым игреком. Вопросы и ответы могут быть любыми, например: «От какой стихии пострадал Кошкин дом?» – «Наводнение, землетрясение, пожар, ураган»; «Чем нельзя потушить пожар?» – «Рассолом, песком, кипятком, бензином». А на третьей карточке можно ничего не писать. Задайте последнему участнику вопрос: «Что ты чаще всего говоришь девушкам в постели?», протяните карточку и… не выпускайте ее из рук, а держите крепче. Растерявшись, ваш друг наверняка скажет что-нибудь типа «А почему не даешь?..», чем доведет компанию до той степени веселья, которая близка к пожароопасным.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ МЕТРОПОЛИТЕНА

ВОТ ПРИДУМАНО ХИТРО – ПРАЗДНИК ПРАЗДНОВАТЬ В МЕТРО! 

А знаете ли вы, что 15 мая 1935 года в Москве открылась первая очередь метрополитена им. Л.М.Кагановича? Нет?! Стыдно. Есть ли у вас в городе метро, нет ли – в любом случае День метрополитена вы отметить обязаны.
Начинать развлекаться можно уже в вагоне подземки (в крайнем случае годится и трамвай). Заранее подготовьте большую коробку из-под известного стирального порошка: вложите в нее чистый пакет, наполненный белым порошкообразным детским питанием, и аккуратно заклейте «как было». Прихватите с собой столовые ложки. Когда поезд тронется, усаживайтесь поудобнее и начинайте уплетать содержимое коробки – молча и сосредоточенно. Наблюдать при этом за реакцией окружающих – уже праздник!!! Но если этого показалось мало, можно и продолжить.
После третьей рюмки попросите двух или трех друзей изобразить «поезд» так, чтобы другие могли догадаться, что они имеют в виду. Всех остальных же подговорите, чтобы они строили всевозможные догадки (а простор для фантазии в этом случае широкий), но намеренно ни разу не произнесли правильной версии. Минут через пять самодеятельные артисты будут изображать уже не мирный состав, а взбесившийся бронепоезд…
Налив по «успокоительной», смело переходите к следующему розыгрышу. Нарисуйте на полу мелом две длинных параллельных черты на расстоянии примерно 50 см друг от друга. В интересах дела удалите за дверь всех девушек и впускайте их по одной – так, чтобы остальные не видели всего происходящего. Объясните участнице, что линии на полу – это рельсы, а сама она – электричка, после чего завяжите ей глаза и предложите «проехать по рельсам» (т.е. пройти, широко расставляя ноги). Весь прикол в том, что после того, как задание выполнено, но перед тем, как повязка с глаз девушки будет снята, на пол между «рельсами» ложится парень лицом вверх. Девушка, конечно же, подумает, что он лежал там с самого начала! Разубедить ее сможет только пример следующих участниц, которые появляются друг за другом, как и подобает порядочным подземным электричкам.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Литературная (09.12.2017)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ СЛАВЯНСКОЙ ПИСЬМЕННОСТИ И КУЛЬТУРЫ

ПРАЗДНИК ЗНАКОМЫХ БУКВ

24 мая все ученое, образованное и просто грамотное русскоязычное население отмечает День славянской письменности и культуры. Эта дата приурочена ко Дню равноапостольных Мефодия и Кирилла, давших славянам кириллицу и заложивших основы русской и других славянских литератур. Собравшись тесной компанией, обязательно выпейте за процветание родного алфавита, а потом устройте веселые развлечения с буквами.
Для начала разбейте гостей на две команды и поставьте перед каждой из них задачу: игроки должны по очереди, друг за другом, преодолеть бегом некоторое расстояние, подбежать к столу и оставить свои подписи на большом листе бумаги. Увлеченные игрой, они и не заподозрят, что на самом деле не соревнуются в скорости, а подписываются под неким документом. Когда все подписи будут поставлены, переверните бумагу и покажите написанный заранее текст, содержание которого зависит только от вашей фантазии. Например: «Обязуемся до завтрашнего утра скинуться по 1000 рублей на нужды хозяина!»
Можно организовать оригинальное развлечение в стиле популярных ныне телепроектов, в которых участники отсеиваются в процессе игры. На первом этапе назовите любую букву и пропустите во второй этап только тех, кто найдет на своем теле предмет (одежду, украшение, вещь из кармана), название которого начинается на заданную букву. На втором этапе потребуйте предъявить предмет определенного цвета. Далее – новая буква, потом – цвет.
Игрокам, желающим продемонстрировать подходящие по написанию части тела, предоставьте такое право, но только с тем условием, чтобы означенные экспонаты являлись «вживую», а не под покровом одежды. Последнему из героев вручите приз.
В меру подогретая компания с энтузиазмом воспримет и еще одну смелую затею. Организуйте две команды, и пусть игроки сами выберут себе капитанов.
Затем каждой команде назовите слово (капитаны его слышать не должны) и попросите «написать» его посредством… собственных тел. Например, буква «Н» – это двое, которые держат третьего, буква «М» – это четверо, «стоящие не совсем ровно», «Ы» – это трое, один из которых свернулся калачиком, и т.д. Задача капитана – «прочитать» то слово, которое изобразила его команда, раньше соперника. Слова должны быть разными по смыслу, но одинаковыми по сложности исполнения, поэтому выберите слова, состоящие из одних и тех же букв, например: «насос» и «сосна», «рога» и «гора».

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ ПОГРАНИЧНИКА

ДО КАКИХ ДОЙДЕМ ГРАНИЦ?!

Собравшись за дружеским столом 28 мая, заранее договоритесь, до каких границ дойдет ваше веселье: в День пограничника это просто необходимо. Праздник установлен в честь принятия Совнаркомом Декрета об учреждении пограничной охраны, которое произошло в 1918 году, и пользуется огромной популярностью в народе. 
В общем и целом, о пограничниках нам известно следующее: они ищут шпионов, дрессируют служебных собак и охраняют границу. Тем же самым можно занять и веселую компанию.
Поставьте всех присутствующих в круг, попросите их взяться за руки и скажите так: 
– Вам предстоит поймать шпиона. Исполнителя этой роли я выберу сам и скажу ему об этом на ушко, а всех остальных назначу пограничниками. Затем я досчитаю до трех, и на счет «три» шпион должен сесть на пол. Задача пограничников – не дать шпиону сделать это.
Обойдите друзей и шепните каждому одно и тоже слово: шпион. Теперь осталось досчитать до трех и полюбоваться на то, как вся компания организованно шлепнется на пол!
Если после подобного фокуса раненые в пятую точку «шпионы» не выставят вас за дверь – смело продолжайте. Выберите себе помощника, попросите его сесть на корточки и положите перед ним мелкий предмет – например, конфету. Объясните, что если он закроет этот предмет ладонью, а вторую руку положит рядом таким же образом (для маскировки), то вы без труда отгадаете, под какой ладонью спрятана конфета. Выступив с этим заявлением, гордо отвернитесь и не подглядывайте. «Как же я узнаю, где конфета?» – спросите вы. «А дело тут совсем не в ней, – ответим мы, – а в служебном собаководстве». Повернитесь с очаровательной улыбкой к лесу передом, потрепите вашего помощника за ухо и произнесите: 
– Мы вчера с Мухтаром шпионов ловили-ловили, ловили-ловили… 
Ближе к логическому концу вечеринки разделите компанию на две равные части и объявите, что они – два разных государства, и их задача – занять как можно большую территорию. Обозначать государственные границы можно исключительно снятыми с себя вещами: пиджаками, ремнями, шнурками, колготками… Пусть игроки или окружают себя цепочкой из собственных вещей, или покрывают территорию сплошняком, на манер лоскутного одеяла (в зависимости от размеров помещения). Вот это будет зрелище!

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ПУШКИНСКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК ПОЭЗИИ

Я ЛЬ НА СВЕТЕ ВСЕХ МИЛЕЕ И НА ПРАЗДНИК ВЕСЕЛЕЕ?!!

Каждый год 6 июня, в день рождения великого русского поэта А.С. Пушкина (1799 – 1837 гг.), мы отмечаем Пушкинский праздник поэзии. Он всегда сопровождается множеством интересных мероприятий, которые логично продолжить и дома, за дружеским столом. 
Первым делом прикрепите на спину каждому вашему гостю по табличке – так, чтобы он не видел, что на ней написано. На табличках – имена пушкинских героев: Руслан, Медный всадник, Поп, Балда, Царевна Лебедь, Золотая рыбка, Разбитое корыто, Золотой петушок, Пиковая дама, Сватья баба Бабариха и др. Каждый пытается выяснить свое «имя», поэтому задает всем остальным любые вопросы: «Я человек?», «Я умею творить чудеса?», «Я боролся с Черномором?» и др. Запрещено спрашивать напрямую: «Кто я?», «Как меня зовут?» или «Что у меня там такое?!» К каждому из присутствующих можно обращаться лишь по одному разу, а отвечать разрешается только «Да» и «Нет». Опросив всех гостей, игрок идет к ведущему за подтверждением правильности своей догадки, и если она неверна, принимается опрашивать присутствующих по второму разу. Ведущий записывает справившихся с заданием в порядке очередности, а затем награждает соответственно занятым местам. Если в помещении нет зеркал, то игра получается шумной и интересной. 
Можно поиграть и в «золотую рыбку». Постройте всех в цепочку друг за другом, первого назначьте рыбаком, а последнего – рыбкой. Задача рыбака – поймать рыбку, которая, конечно же, будет вилять и изворачиваться. Со стороны это развлечение похоже на змею, которая ловит свой хвост. «Состыковавшиеся» рыбак и рыбка становятся в середину цепочки, и игра продолжается. 
А на сладкое – розыгрыш. Выберите «мертвую царевну» и «королевича Елисея». Объясните, что сейчас царевна ляжет на диван с леденцом в губах, а королевич с завязанными глазами и без помощи рук должен будет разбудить ее поцелуем – т. е. найти конфету и отобрать. Весь прикол в том, что как только «королевичу» завязывают глаза, на диван вместо женщины ложится мужчина, причем не с конфетой, а с сигаретой… Когда страсти утихнут, прокомментируйте ситуацию в том смысле, что голубые фантазии иногда осуществляются.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ОЛИМПИЙСКИЙ ДЕНЬ 

КТО С МЯЧОМ К НАМ ПРИДЕТ…

23 июня у нас отмечается Международный Олимпийский день. В вашей нетрезвой (по случаю праздника, разумеется) компании обязательно устройте прикольное двоеборье: пьяные шашки и бокс без рук. 
Расставьте на шахматной доске стопки подходящего размера (т.е. мелкие) двух видов: одни будут играть за черных, другие – за белых. Наполните посудинки пивом и начинайте. Правила – такие же, как и в обычной игре в шашки, с единственной поправкой: срубленная шашка сразу же выпивается. Теперь о главном: почему не стоит вместо пива наливать водку? Если вы используете стопки емкостью 50 г, то каждому игроку в среднем придется выпить 50х12=600 мл! Причем это – только за одну игру. Так что крепко подумайте, наливать ли крепкую (каламбур, заметьте). Этим же развлечением, кстати, можно надолго занять детей, только вот наливать им лучше что-нибудь конкретно безалкогольное. 
В боксе без рук правила такие: на спину каждому из двух «боксеров» прикрепляется по картинке так, чтобы никто из них не знал, что изображено на спине у другого, и обоим связываются ноги. По команде «рефери» игроки начинают передвигаться прыжками, стараясь увидеть картинку соперника и в то же время не показать ему свою собственную. Такие передвижения, действительно, очень напоминают действия боксеров на ринге. А картинки могут быть и простыми (бутылка и рюмка), и сложными (многозначные числа). Можно нарисовать шкаф с различными предметами на полках, тогда каждому игроку придется несколько раз заглядывать за спину соперника, чтобы перечислить весь ассортимент.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ МЕДИЦИНСКОГО РАБОТНИКА

БОЛЬШЕ ТОСТОВ И РЕЧЕЙ ЗА ГУЛЯЮЩИХ ВРАЧЕЙ!

Если вам скажут, что люди делятся на пешеходов и автомобилистов – не верьте: они делятся на врачей и пациентов. Вот почему в третье воскресенье июня мы все просто обязаны отметить День медицинского работника!
Этот праздник – хороший повод разыграть друзей, предложив им новомодное средство «для увеличения мужской силы». Представьтесь новоиспеченным агентом перспективной сетевой компании, продемонстрируйте симпатичный пузырек с яркой надписью типа «Потенциале-Форте» или «Эрекцимицин» и разрекламируйте его в духе времени: пообещайте 90%-скидку, второй пузырек в подарок, фирменную футболку и кепочку, дисконтную карту и романтическое путешествие… Если вас не вышвырнут сразу же, приступайте к презентации. Наполните два прозрачных бокала водой, и в один из них капните несколько капель из пузырька со «средством» (которое, как вы уже догадались, является простой водой, как максимум подкрашенной). Бросьте в первый бокал несколько спичек и объясните: обычное дело, спички плавают. Уберите коробок в карман и продолжайте: «Теперь мы берем еще несколько спичек (снова выньте коробок) и бросаем их в раствор… Эффект совершенно очевиден: спички плавают… стоя!!!» Потрясенные «клиенты» и не догадаются, что в каждую спичку из второго коробка вставлен металлический стерженек, оставшийся после того, как у обыкновенной булавки отрезали головку. Главное – не перепутать коробки. 
После пятой рюмки, когда компания снова проникнется к вам доверием, выдайте всем мужчинам по пластиковой бутылке и попросите наполовину засунуть ее за пояс брюк так, чтобы она держалась. Затем выдайте кружки с «волшебным средством» (совершенно бесплатно) и предложите перечерпать его чайной ложкой себе в бутылку – кто быстрее. Увлеченные скоростью игроки вряд ли заметят подвох… Дело в том, что дно каждой бутылки проколото в мелкую и незаметную дырочку. Сначала они подумают, что промахиваются мимо горлышка, а когда поймут, в чем дело, предпринимать что-либо будет поздно. Если вы успеете вовремя напомнить друзьям о чудодейственной силе этого средства, попавшего наконец в пункт своего назначения, то вас, возможно, не побьют.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Светик Шарфо (19.01.2018)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ ИЗОБРЕТАТЕЛЯ И РАЦИОНАЛИЗАТОРА

НЕ УСПЕЕШЬ УТРОМ ВСТАТЬ – СРАЗУ МЫСЛЬ: ИЗОБРЕТАТЬ! 

Последняя суббота июня – День изобретателя и рационализатора. Мы подскажем вам, как с помощью особой изобретательности организовать в стандартной квартире футбольный матч, очаровать понравившуюся девушку выразительным взглядом глаз и преподнести имениннику эксклюзивный подарок!
Сначала – о футболе. Разбейте ваших людей на две команды, в разных углах помещения обозначьте ворота и выдайте каждому по бумажному вееру. Это устройство смастерите так: сложите тетрадный лист гармошкой, соберите складки с одной стороны и закрепите. Правила игры – классические, однако вместо мяча здесь используется… пустая яичная скорлупа. Ее гоняют по полю, создавая ветер веерами. Опасайтесь жесткой игры и запаситесь скорлупой впрок – не помешает! 
Теперь – о взгляде. Разрежьте пополам шарик для настольного тенниса, нарисуйте на половинках выпученные глаза, проделайте небольшие отверстия на месте зрачков и свяжите «глазки» тонкой резиночкой. Затем незаметно пододеньте это сооружение под черные очки, и все! Вы во всеоружии! Подсаживаетесь к незнакомой девушке, знакомитесь, восхищаетесь цветом ее глаз, потом жалуетесь, что вот вам с этим самым цветом не повезло, и в подтверждение сказанного снимаете очки… Круто! Только не экспериментируйте с бабушками – у них слабое сердце. 
Ну, а имениннику преподнесите супероригинальную вещь: заклеенный конверт с надписью «Скелет птенца археоптерикса». Теперь о содержимом. Вам понадобится кусок проволоки, пуговица с четырьмя дырками (не очень крупная) и тонкая резинка. Изогните проволоку наподобие лука для стрел и натяните вместо тетивы резинку, на которую предварительно наденьте пуговицу. Перед тем как поместить это изделие в конверт, туго закрутите резинку. Теперь при первой же попытке вскрыть «подарок» из конверта раздастся страшный треск, а в руках что-то затрепещет – это резинка вместе с пуговицей начнет раскручиваться в обратную сторону… Вы еще никогда не видели человека, у которого в руках ожил птенец археоптерикса?! А вот теперь увидите!!!

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ РЫБАКА

А У РЕКИ ГУЛЯЮТ РЫБАКИ!

12 июля православные христиане отмечают Петров день. Его считают своим праздником все верующие рыболовы, так как назван он в честь Апостола Петра – выходца из простых рыбаков и их покровителя. Влюбленные в поплавки и мормышки атеисты гуляют отдельно: во второе воскресенье месяца в стране отмечается День работников рыбного хозяйства.
Собираясь в эти дни на рыбалку, не забудьте взять с собой удочки. Даже если вам вдруг надоест ловить рыбу, их можно использовать для увлекательной игры-соревнования. Расставьте в ряд все оказавшиеся с собой бутылки, привяжите к лескам вместо крючков проволочные кольца диаметром 2,5 см и начертите на земле линию на расстоянии примерно 2 м от бутылок. Теперь пусть рыбаки берут свои удочки и пытаются как можно быстрее надеть кольцо на горлышко бутылки, чтобы повалить ее на землю: кто больше повалит бутылок, тот и выиграл. Можно наполнить 1-2 «выигрышных» бутылки любимым компанией напитком, а остальные – простой водой: тогда игра будет напоминать лотерею. 
Если желание закидывать удочки в воду не возвращается, закиньте их в кусты, а сами сыграйте в «Водяную картошку». Рыба, конечно, распугается насмерть, да и Бог с ней – когда еще так повеселимся?! В «Водяную картошку» играют почти так же, как и в обычную «земляную»: все встают в круг и перебрасывают друг другу легкий мяч, отбивая его, как в волейболе. Кто пропустил мяч или уронил – выходит в круг и присаживается на корточки. Разница лишь в том, что в нашем случае дело происходит по пояс в воде, и тому, кто проштрафился, приходится сидеть на корточках под водой…
Устраиваясь на ночлег в палатке, воспользуйтесь случаем и разыграйте одного из своих товарищей – того, кто спит между двумя другими. Протяните под его постелью пару тонких, но прочных веревочек и, как только он уляжется, начинайте на пару с сообщником перетягивать их влево-вправо, вперед-назад… Несчастному будет казаться, что в его одежде завелись какие-то насекомые. Обнаружить причину подобных страданий не так-то просто и, если вы не выдадите себя смехом, это кино можно будет смотреть долго!

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), елена513 (06.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕНЬ ШАХМАТ

ЧАПАЕВ И АМАЗОНКИ

20 июля все человечество отмечает Международный день шахмат. Праздник этот установлен по решению ФИДЕ – Всемирной шахматной федерации, основанной в 1924 г. Если вы до сих пор не отличаете коня от слона, играйте в шашки. Как, и шашки позабыли?! Тогда только «в Чапаева». 
«В Чапаева» играют в два тура: в первом сражается «пехота» (отдельные шашки), во втором – «танки» (сооружения из двух шашек рядом и третьей наверху). Туры, в свою очередь, состоят из конов: сначала противники выстраиваются в два ряда по крайним сторонам доски, а в каждой следующей расстановке победитель предыдущего кона строит своих на одну клетку ближе к сопернику – и так до тех пор, пока враги не сразятся лицом к лицу. Тот, кто играет белыми, начинает: метко прицеливается и отправляет свою шашку в стан противника, стараясь нанести возможно больший урон. Если при этом выстрелившая шашка слетает с доски – ход переходит к сопернику, а если остается на поле – то остается в строю, а ее владелец приобретает право на повторный ход. Кон заканчивается с потерей одним из игроков всех своих шашек. Изменять положение доски и шашек нельзя, но сами игроки могут занимать любые удобные позиции. Абсолютный победитель определяется по результатам всей игры.
Дети, кстати, играют «в Чапаева» и шахматными фигурами, которые после такого варварства имеют обыкновение бесследно пропадать. Особенно бывает досадно, когда из-за некомплекта взрослые не могут сразиться в «удвоенные шахматы»! В них играют почти так же, как в обычные, но вместо одного хода игрок всегда делает два. Представьте, каково это, если подчас и одиночный ход повергает противника в панику!
А еще можно играть в «амазонку». Так называется дополнительная фигура (например, пуговица), которая выступает на стороне одного из игроков и наделяется полномочиями ферзя и коня одновременно. Владелец «амазонки» стремится поставить мат вражескому королю, а противник – изловить и уничтожить негодную пуговицу. В начале игры «амазонка» ставится на любую клетку по усмотрению хозяина, а уж что вытворяет – оферзеть можно!

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ НЕПТУНА

ПОДЛОДКА ДЛЯ НЕПТУНА

В последнее воскресенье июля – все на пляж, праздновать День Нептуна! Ну, а там – поприкольнее развлечься. 
Первым делом, во избежание драки, необходимо определить, кто в вашей компании будет 
Нептуном. Для этого завяжите всем мужчинам глаза и раздайте им стаканы с сильно газированной минералкой: всеми полномочиями повелителя морей наделяется тот, кто быстрее избавит свою газировку от газов путем взбалтывания стакана. Участники с увлечением возьмутся за дело, не подозревая, что в последний момент вы на все стаканы надели презервативы… Если присутствующие женщины не собьют потенциальных Нептунов с толку своими хихиканьями, то главным из них будет считаться тот, у кого быстрее «встанет». Он получает почетный трезубец и право мочить в водоеме любого по своему усмотрению. 
Затем организуйте две смешанных команды и свяжите каждую из них веревочкой, применяя особый способ: она последовательно пропускается под купальниками и плавками каждого участника. Связанные команды должны пробежать определенную дистанцию и вернуться обратно, кто быстрее. Весь прикол в том, что передвигаться придется ровной шеренгой или колонной, ведь один неосторожный шаг влево или вправо – и купальника на вас уж нет! Ощущения острые, зрелище незабываемое. 
А еще можно устроить розыгрыш, который для отвода глаз называется «гонками подводных лодок». Завяжите участникам глаза и командуйте: «Залезайте в подводную лодку, завинчивайте люк, погружайтесь!» Игроки изображают все, что скажет ведущий: «Полный вперед! Полный назад! Поворот налево, поворот направо! А теперь – морской бой: стреляйте! Уворачивайтесь! Торпеда справа, торпеда слева!» и т.д. Наконец, подводники слышат команду: «Вас подбили, выбирайтесь из лодки!» Здесь им необходимо сначала «всплыть», а затем отвинтить люк. Однако практика показывает, что почти каждый первым делом бросается отвинчивать люк. Вот тут-то вы берете ведро воды и с удовольствием выливаете его на голову незадачливого подводника… И поделом!

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ ВОЗДУШНО-ДЕСАНТНЫХ ВОЙСК

НУ, ЗА ВДВ! 

2 августа 1930 г. на учениях Московского военного округа в тыл «противника» был выброшен парашютный десант. С тех пор эта дата считается Днем Воздушно-десантных войск и широко отмечается в народе. 
Почувствовать себя десантником в такой праздник имеет право каждый, а потому первым пунктом в ваших планах на этот день обязательно должно значиться: «Выпить за ВДВ». Завладев вниманием компании, возьмите бутылку водки и скажите так: 
– Пока десантник трезв – голова у него ясная, как стеклышко, – и постучите ложкой по бутылке. Звук будет звонкий. Потом добавьте:
– А когда десантник выпьет – голова у него становится деревянной, – встряхните бутылку и снова постучите. Звук будет уже глухой. 
– Поэтому сегодня ваша задача – пить, но не напиваться. Имейте в виду: после пятой рюмки будет проведен тест на трезвость!
Развлечься можно так: предложите самому робкому испытать себя в роли десантника-парашютиста. Завяжите ему глаза и поставьте на доску, которую держат на весу двое парней покрепче почти у самого пола. Встаньте рядом с «новобранцем», чтобы он мог держаться рукой за вашу макушку. Затем следуют команды, обычные при «взлете», доска начинает слегка раскачиваться, а вы, внимание! – начинаете медленно приседать… У «десантника» складывается впечатление, что он действительно «взлетает». В самый ответственный момент отскакивайте в сторону и командуйте: «Прыгай!». Если «парашютист» заупрямится, смело выталкивайте его из «самолета» – некоторым помогает. Каково же будет удивление «десантника», когда он поймет, что прыгать пришлось с высоты 10 см! 
А теперь – обещанный тест на трезвость. Повесьте на стену бумажную шкалу с делениями: самая нижняя отметка – 100 градусов, чуть выше – 90 и так далее. Выдайте всем участникам фломастеры и попросите их по очереди вставать спиной к шкале, наклоняться и, протягивая руку между ног, наносить отметки, соответствующие уровню опьянения. Пообещайте приз самому трезвому, тогда все будут стараться тянуться как можно выше. Сделайте памятные фотографии и надпишите их так: «Завязываться узлом должен уметь каждый десантник».

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

ДЕНЬ ФИЗКУЛЬТУРНИКА

ОЧУМЕЛОЕ ТРОЕБОРЬЕ

Во вторую субботу последнего летнего месяца мы по традиции отмечаем День физкультурника. Выходя на веселые старты, помните: главное в этом деле – правильно рассчитать свои силы, чтобы не подхватить с непривычки радик. 
Если вам не по плечу серьезные соревнования и марафонские дистанции, да если даже и по плечу, но охота поприкалываться – сыграйте в «пивной теннис»! Забава эта настолько оригинальна и увлекательна, что мимо не пройдет никто: ни потенциальные участники, ни болельщики, ни зеваки. Вам понадобится теннисный стол, сетка, шарик – в общем, все, кроме ракеток. Вместо них возьмите в руки… бутылки с пивом, самые что ни на есть настоящие: полуторалитровые, пластиковые, охлажденные. Изменения коснутся не только инвентаря, но и правил: за каждое заработанное очко игрок получает право отпить глоток из своей «ракетки». Надо сказать, что чем легче становится бутылка, тем проще ею играть, поэтому каждое выигранное очко приносит не только моральное удовлетворение, но и физическое удобство. Хотя, это смотря с какой стороны посмотреть: бить, может, и легче, а вот бегать – все тяжелее…
Когда ошалелые физкультурники расправятся с пивом, организуйте для них соревнования по бегу на суперкороткую дистанцию – 10 метров. Фи, скажете вы, мы на такие дистанции не бегаем. Возможно, вы не дочитали правила, потому и храбритесь. А правила такие. Крепкие мускулистые парни принимают «высокий старт», а стройные грациозные девушки вешаются им на ноги на манер мишек коала: или по одной на каждую правую ногу, или по две на каждого участника, по предварительной договоренности. Ну как, теперь до финиша не далековато кажется?!
Завершается наше очумелое троеборье «слепым волейболом». Натяните вместо сетки плотную непрозрачную ткань и играйте себе на здоровье! Мяч прилетает неизвестно откуда, отбивать его приходится неизвестно куда… Торжество хаоса! Главное, уведите подальше от сумасшедшей площадки детей и собак. Имеет смысл выбрать независимого арбитра, который будет следить за всем этим безобразием и в случае чего сможет разрешить споры.

----------

Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

УХ ТЫ, АХ ТЫ, ВСЕ МЫ КОСМОНАВТЫ!

Когда все прогрессивное человечество отмечает Всемирный день авиации и космонавтики, установленный в ознаменование первого полета человека в космос, мы с вами, разумеется, тоже не останемся в стороне и отметим этот замечательный праздник. 
Собравшись тесной компанией, обязательно выпейте за здоровье космонавтов, а развлечься можно очень подходящей по тематике и ужасно интересной игрой. Раздайте всем участникам по одной карте: кому попадется красная масть – тот становится «космонавтом», кому черная – «инопланетянином». Никто не должен видеть ни одной карты, кроме своей. Сюжет такой: каждую ночь «зеленые человечки», принявшие облик людей, забирают в свою «тарелку» кого-то из «космонавтов», а те днем пытаются вычислить хотя бы одного из «инопланетян», чтобы его «нейтрализовать». Игра начинается с «ночи»: все участники садятся в кружок и одновременно «засыпают»: низко наклоняют голову, закрывают глаза и мысленно отсчитывают 10 секунд. За это время «инопланетяне» должны «проснуться», взглядом «познакомиться» друг с другом и, не выдав себя ни шорохом, выбрать «жертву», а затем бесшумно подбросить ей условный предмет (мелкую мягкую игрушку). Проснувшиеся «космонавты», недосчитавшись товарища, строят всевозможные догадки (инопланетяне же притворяются и спорят не меньше их) и в результате голосования «нейтрализуют» того, кто, по их мнению, мог совершить столь гнусный поступок. Наказанный открывает свою карту: если она черная – «космонавты» торжествуют, если красная – рвут на себе волосы: ошибочка вышла… Затем все повторяется сначала: ночь – «похищение», день – «разбор полетов». Так продолжается до тех пор, пока та или иная сторона не одержит победу.

----------

&Strekoza& (02.06.2017), Charissa (17.01.2020), Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Ольгия (06.11.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Галина, спасибо! Не только некоторые идейки, но и подводки можно взять!

----------

Владычица морская (08.11.2016), Галина-Z (08.11.2016)

----------


## Владычица морская

Уважаемая Галина, большое спасибо за такой объёмный и нужный материал! Продолжайте нас радовать своими наработками! С ув. Влада

----------

Галина-Z (08.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

Так и быть, порадую еще. 
Вот штучная работа – юбилейный фотоальбом с юмористическими подписями в стихах. Работа происходит так: мне предоставляют несколько десятков фотографий как можно более живого, действенного содержания, а я выстраиваю из них логическую цепочку и клею к ним совершенно левый сюжет, имеющий отношение к событию, но не имеющий отношения к фотографиям. Получается креативно: неожиданные сюжетные связи, неожиданные рифмы. 
Например: притягивается за уши такая тема, что мы все готовим подарки юбиляру. Берем любые фотографии, где мы держим что-нибудь в руках. И в тексте обыгрываем это в том смысле, что приготовили это все подарить. Или берем фотографии, где мы что-то делаем (бегаем,  танцуем, разделываем курицу, собираем урожай, ходим по магазинам и т.д.), и обыгрываем так, что готовимся к празднику и репетируем разные развлечения, готовим разные сюрпризы. То есть фотографии сделаны давно и совсем не по тому поводу, а в альбоме все они подтягиваются к придуманному сюжету.
Смысл этой затеи в том, что юбиляр получает фотоальбом с фотографиями дорогих ему людей, радуется оригинальности работы и испытывает чувство трогательной признательности за ее масштабность и неповторимость. 
Вот пример: 
https://yadi.sk/i/ZR9QDmNYxr2L6
По просьбе главных героев фотографии я оттуда удалила, оставила только описания фотографий, и изменила насколько возможно имена.

----------

Anna57 (30.11.2016), Ritulya993 (13.02.2017), Shusteer (24.12.2022), Марина Филиппова (22.03.2018), наталья севрюкова (25.03.2018)

----------


## Орбита

Галина, добрый день! Пишу не в личку, а именно здесь, в вашей интересной темке.
Так странно...Я на этом форуме уже с 2007 года, скоро 10 лет как... А с вами не встречалась. Тем более странно, что мы земляки.
Вчера совершенно случайно я оказалась в ваших "владениях". Стало интересно, ЧТО же пишет землячка?
А-а-а, поняла...Посмотрела дату регистрации. Извините, вы же только недавно тут. А сколько необычного с собой принесли.
Пока пробежала быстренько ваши тексты...
Но обязательно выделю время, чтоб прочитать основательно.
Спасибо, что делитесь материалом.
Желаю успеха на форуме! И в жизни!

----------

Галина-Z (04.12.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

> Галина, добрый день! Пишу не в личку, а именно здесь, в вашей интересной темке.
> Так странно...Я на этом форуме уже с 2007 года, скоро 10 лет как... А с вами не встречалась. Тем более странно, что мы земляки.
> Вчера совершенно случайно я оказалась в ваших "владениях". Стало интересно, ЧТО же пишет землячка?
> А-а-а, поняла...Посмотрела дату регистрации. Извините, вы же только недавно тут. А сколько необычного с собой принесли.
> Пока пробежала быстренько ваши тексты...
> Но обязательно выделю время, чтоб прочитать основательно.
> Спасибо, что делитесь материалом.
> Желаю успеха на форуме! И в жизни!


Спасибо! Напишу здесь еще одно сообщение, чтобы зафиксировалась моя подпись, где есть ссылки на другие темы.

----------


## Литературная

Вот это фантазия!!! Огромное спасибо за идею!

Потрясающе!!! Благодарю от всей души. Смеюсь даже просто представив картину)))

----------

Галина-Z (09.12.2017)

----------


## Марина Филиппова

Фотоальбом ооооочень интересен! Спасибо,Галина, за идею!

----------

